# Reputable Maltese Breeders In California (Los Angeles)



## espresso (May 30, 2017)

Looking for a Maltese for my special needs daughter as a companion, but I also want a full bred Maltese as I work from home and I will also spend a lot of time with the dog. 

After spending weeks on Google and just hearing not so good stories about Maltese being purchased in stores or on Craigslist, well I dont want to be one of those stories. I am willing to pay a show breeder to get the real deal and of course a healthy puppy.

Any leads would be greatly appreciated.

In Los Angeles but willing to drive up north or south some hours if necessary.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Breeder Referral by State | American Maltese Association

These are the AMA breeders for Cal. All should be a workable distance for you. Glad you are looking for a reputable breeder. Check the site here for tips when contacting a breeder for a puppy.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi espresso  I would contact Heidi at Aria Maltese https://www.facebook.com/heidi.runsvoldsullivan and Sarah Stangeland https://www.facebook.com/sarah.stangeland.


----------

